# المنتديات الأدبيه > الأعمال المنقولة >  يا موت خذني ..!!!

## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ياموت خذني كم بدنياي عانيت...


خذني معك ياموت واعلن وفاتي..


خلي جرحني بالهوا يوم حبيت... 


والروح راحت مابقى الا وفاتي..


مدري بيبكي صاحبي لامن توفيت... 


ولا حبيبي ماتهمه حياتي..


واخاف ياقلبي لامنك توفيت... 


يبخل عليك بجيته في صلاتي ..


لاتزعل ان جاك عني خبر شين ...


قالوا توفى بس هذي وصاته ..


الاولى حرام خدك تجرحه دمعة العين ...


مدام ماذاق الدمع في حياااته ..


الثانيه لاتنسى منهو يحبك من سنين ...


ومحد لاجلك يسوي سواته ..


...

----------

